
Buku v2.6 – Powerful command-line bookmark manager - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/Buku/releases/tag/v2.6
======
apjana
_Features_

\- Add, open, tag, comment on, search, update, remove URLs

\- Portable, merge-able database, to sync between systems

\- Import/export bookmarks in markdown or HTML (FF, Chrome, IE compatible)

\- Fetch page title from web, refresh all titles in a go

\- Open (multiple) search results directly in default browser

\- Manual password protection using AES256 encryption

\- Tab-completion scripts (Bash, Fish, Zsh), man page with examples

\- Several options for power users (see help or man page)

\- Fast and clean interface, distinct symbols for record fields

\- Minimal dependencies

 _What 's new_

\- Support Markdown import/export

\- Support regex search

\- New option `--upstream` to check latest upstream version

\- Fix search and delete behaviour

\- Lot of code reformatting, performance improvements

\- Use delayed commit wherever possible (e.g. bulk deletion cases)

\- When a range is specified, consider 0 as ALL

\- Added option to control verbosity in some APIs

\- In-source documentation update

